
Next-gen consoles should Not play used games - fufulabs
http://altdevblogaday.com/2012/02/02/i-feel-used/
======
DanBC
Used games indirectly send money to game devs.

I'm not going to spend £30 on a game and just hope it's okay. But I might risk
it if I know I can sell the game to someone else.

Bob might not have enough money to spend £30 on a new game, unless he sells
some of his old games to someone else.

Ann buys secondhand games, but she also spends a lot on DLC.

------
acuozzo
What am I to do with games that I purchase, but no longer enjoy?

Well, I now have _another_ reason to stick with my NES.

